# Better tires/ smoother ride than Fr710s?



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

You are referring to the tires on a LS? I had an LS also and I know what you are talking about. I did not have my LS long enough to replace the tires but more so than not it is the suspension and the fact they are 16s. I am sure there is someone out there that has different experience than me, maybe upgrading the size?


----------



## Nate_89 (Mar 1, 2015)

I have them on my 15 LT the tires seem to be ofna long lasting tire aka harder compound. Figure that's going to make you feel more bumps and male a bouncier ride


----------



## GMFanatic (Jan 5, 2016)

On my fiances car I installed Yokohama YK580s. They are a Discount Tire (America's Tire) specific tire. They ride much better and move water from beneath the tire much better than the factory Firestone tires. I would recommend them. 

(Tip when buying: Look on their website for mail-in rebates)


----------



## Nate_89 (Mar 1, 2015)

Yeah just need something not as bumpy :/ tires seem cheap and harsh


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Nate_89 said:


> Yeah just need something not as bumpy :/ tires seem cheap and harsh


What PSi are you running? The Fr710 is a nice smooth ride as long as you don't exceed 37psi. Even then though they are very noisy over hwy expansion joints, making a nice THUD sound). I had Hankook Optimo H727 and Firestone Precision touring on my cruze, both were much quieter than the stock tire and could handle more PSI without effecting the ride.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

spacedout said:


> What PSi are you running? The Fr710 is a nice smooth ride as long as you don't exceed 37psi. Even then though they are very noisy over hwy expansion joints, making a nice THUD sound).


Yeah, this was my experience too. Go near 40 PSI and the ride degrades, but they're quite soft and ride well at factory PSIs.

I am really impressed with the ride quality from a set of Pirelli P7's we have on another car.


----------



## theburro (Apr 7, 2013)

I went from the FR710's to Michelin Defenders at 55,000 miles. The Michelins are very smooth and very quiet. Well worth the $$.


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

I have the H speed rated Conti PureContacts and they ride awesome. I run them at the stock 35 PSI with no problems. They weigh a lot less than most tires which I think helps. I would just be sure to avoid the V speed rating as I have heard they ride rougher for cornering and whatnot. They also have superb traction which helps, and are super quiet.


----------



## Nate_89 (Mar 1, 2015)

I run them at 35 cold they seem to bounce up to 38 psi or so well hmm


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

I have the FR710s on my 1LT, and they seem sloppy in turns. I agree that they do feel a little harsh on bumps. They also seem to lose traction easily. I will probably keep them until they are worn a lot more, but I have also been thinking about what tires I want to use next.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

General Altimax RT43's really smoothed out my ride.


----------



## Nate_89 (Mar 1, 2015)

The new eagle sports seem good so far a
Though a performance tire thgm seem smother than the frs


----------



## MattMD (Jan 17, 2014)

I agree with the earlier post about the General Altimax RT43s. Very quiet, and performed well enough on snow this winter. Huge improvement on the Firestones.


----------



## bri2001 (Jul 9, 2013)

Can anyone with General Altimax RT43 tires give me a little more detailed review? How many miles do you have on them and do you still like them better than the FR710s? Do you notice any affect on gas mileage? Do you think they will last as long or longer than your FR710?

I have 62K miles on my Firestone FR710 tires and I will replace them soon. I do agree with others that they are not the smoothest riding, but overall I am pretty happy with them and was going to buy them again. The General Altimax RT43 is about the same price, so if the tire wear and fuel mileage is about the same, and they provide a better ride than the Firestones I'll definitely get the Altimax RT43. Thanks.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Yeah, this was my experience too. Go near 40 PSI and the ride degrades, but they're quite soft and ride well at factory PSIs.
> 
> I am really impressed with the ride quality from a set of Pirelli P7's we have on another car.


Just installed the Pirelli P7's as well on our LS and they are a nice improvement over the 710's.


----------



## jmsanti (Feb 4, 2015)

How's the traction of the P7's on wet roads?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

jmsanti said:


> How's the traction of the P7's on wet roads?


Actually quite good. I ran P7s for 52K miles before they wore out. Looking at the long term reviews of the P7s the only consistent complaint is that they are not a 70K tread wear tire.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-g...sion/173857-bye-bye-pirelli-back-fuelmax.html


----------



## Nate_89 (Mar 1, 2015)

Forgot about this thread Lol.But at the time I purchased the Eagle Sport A/S tire was great had it over 10k miles still rides great and the traction delivered was good.. 

JUST purchased some 17's with some dunlop Sig Hp tires will be testing these


----------



## jstahliv (Apr 13, 2016)

https://www.tirerack.com/tires/surveyresults/surveydisplay.jsp?type=GTAS
https://www.tirerack.com/tires/surveyresults/surveydisplay.jsp?type=AS
https://www.tirerack.com/tires/surveyresults/surveydisplay.jsp?type=ST
looking at this 
what class of tire should we be getting? grand touring? standard touring? pirelli p7's are grand , General AltiMAX RT43 are standard touring.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

jstahliv said:


> https://www.tirerack.com/tires/surveyresults/surveydisplay.jsp?type=GTAS
> https://www.tirerack.com/tires/surveyresults/surveydisplay.jsp?type=AS
> https://www.tirerack.com/tires/surveyresults/surveydisplay.jsp?type=ST
> looking at this
> what class of tire should we be getting? grand touring? standard touring? pirelli p7's are grand , General AltiMAX RT43 are standard touring.


Grand Touring are the nicer class of tire. If you don't mind paying a little bit more for a good tire, go for those.

I really like the P7 Plus. Those will be going on the Premier when the Michelins are done.


----------



## jstahliv (Apr 13, 2016)

Are these the tires you are talking about? 500 dollars no rebates. https://www.tirerack.com/tires/tire...autoYear=2012&autoModel=Cruze&autoModClar=1LT 

I want to get grand touring no mater what. 

Can you tell me the pros of getting p7's over Altimax RT43's for 321 dollars? https://www.tirerack.com/tires/tire...autoYear=2012&autoModel=Cruze&autoModClar=1LT

DO you think they will outperform most others in the snow as well?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

jstahliv said:


> Are these the tires you are talking about? 500 dollars no rebates. https://www.tirerack.com/tires/tire...autoYear=2012&autoModel=Cruze&autoModClar=1LT
> 
> I want to get grand touring no mater what.
> 
> ...


Yep, those are the ones. There's another version of the P7 that's an OEM variant for some cars, and I can say that they were VERY LOUD on a Mercedes. The P7 Plus were surprisingly sure-footed on a Camry in a good 8" of snow, and @obermd liked his set a lot too on a Cruze, but I have no experience with the Altimax. They seem like a pretty good choice as well from the TireRack ratings.


----------



## jstahliv (Apr 13, 2016)

So I researched the crap out of Altimax rt 43 due to the price. only 320 for a set of 4 on amazon. Think the pirelli p7 plus would be better than them for 372 on amazon? Due to the results on tire rack review. I have to go with the altimax RT43's , as rain here is the most bad weather element. https://www.tirerack.com/tires/tire...=Quatrac+5&partnum=16HR6QT5XL&fromSurvey=true
"Pirelli Cinturato P7 All Season Plus (Grand Touring All-Season, 225/50R17 94V)

What We Liked: Sets the bar for on-road comfort and refinement.
What We'd Improve: Needs a sizable improvement in wet traction.
Conclusion: The ideal touring tire, until it rains."
and the p7's stoping time is much higher. https://www.tirerack.com/tires/tests/chartDisplay.jsp?ttid=231

How are they in the rain. I think after seeing all the videos on tire rack, some on youtube, all the stats, and reading reviews on tire rack, , IT looks like the altimax 43 r the best for me. ty so much.


----------



## jstahliv (Apr 13, 2016)

Vetterin said:


> General Altimax RT43's really smoothed out my ride.


 What psi do you run for the best ride? do you put it up to 44psi to get better fuel mileage? I have the fr710's at about 40 psi for fuel mileage even though its rougher.


----------



## jstahliv (Apr 13, 2016)

Crap , do I get the H, T , or V speed. Only different between H and V i noticed was this. H OR V says "Twin steel belts reinforced by two (**T HAS ONE) layers of spirally wrapped polyamide stabilize the tread area for good handling while a polyester cord body enhances ride quality.'" Plus tire rack rates t version as standard touring, and H or V as Grand touring. not sure if I should get H or V for the 6 dollar different , plus maybe stiffer ride in the V vs the H??

*General Altimax RT43 Radial Tire - 215/60R16 95H*
*
$89.73

General Altimax RT43 Radial Tire - 215/60R16 95V*

$94.99

*General AltiMAX RT43 Radial Tire - 215/60R16 95T*

$79.00

which is best, I don't drive around corners at 100 mph and only slight corners at 75 mph on I76. I can do corners at 45-55 sometimes on tighter turns on these roads. Barely drive far, and mostly drive around town, and winding country roads (sometimes with quite a bit of speed at safe places) , with occasional 2.5 hour drives to Philadelphia.
BASICALLY I DRIVE THE CRUZE LIKE A CADILLAC SOMETIMES AND A CAMARO OTHER TIMES. LOL
I am thinking H rated??? What is on the car now, Firestone FR710s 95S
From what you said here in an old post back in 2015, jblackburn

"Max speeds of the car are also limited to what speed-rated tires are on it.

Although I prefer V-rated myself, I generally stick to H-rated or above...for the reason alone that compared to the same brand/model of tire with nothing but the speed rating changed, they generally have firmer sidewall construction that does result in increased cornering ability without the car rolling over on the sidewall and collapsing into understeer quite as soon. Between a set of H-rated and V-rated Yokohama tires that were otherwise identical, I could definitely tell a difference.

That said, this is the first set of S/T-rated tires I've ever had (at least since I paid attention to such things), and this is a ridiculously comfortable car on bad roads. And I had a ridiculously floaty Camry and a Buick Century at one point." 

so does having two instead of one layers of spirally wrapped polyamide stabilize the tread area benefit alot? And If i have been driving on S speed rating FR710s for 5 years , and had no problems do I really need anthing over the cheaper T's? Only thing is, H and V are Grand Touring, and T is Standard Touring at least on Tire rack. Do you recommend V for me?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I went for V because I corner like an idiot, often hitting the traction limit when I'm having fun. H rated will be a good balance of traction + ride quality as the sidewalls won't be quite as stiff.


----------



## jstahliv (Apr 13, 2016)

Well, H it is!  thank you so much. I have learned so much! jblackburn, you truly are a blessing to this forum! So now it will be safer to enter corners a little faster over the FR710's with their s rating. After driving 5 years on them, I am excited to see how new tires will feel and hope its all good things.


----------



## jstahliv (Apr 13, 2016)

What psi do you recommend ? I had 40 psi in my fr710's for full mileage but for brand new tires i should do the recommended 35 right?


----------



## jstahliv (Apr 13, 2016)

The ALTIMAX RT43'S are amazing! The steering is so responsive, wasn't used to it. They seem better in every category than the FR710's. Going to ride them more today. Just got them on Yesterday and I would recommend!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

jstahliv said:


> The ALTIMAX RT43'S are amazing! The steering is so responsive, wasn't used to it. They seem better in every category than the FR710's. Going to ride them more today. Just got them on Yesterday and I would recommend!


Want more fun, add a rear stabilizer bar.


----------



## jstahliv (Apr 13, 2016)

I took the RT43's in the snow (2-3 inches) , on a steep hill, stopped (1 foot from guard rail on right, sloped towards it) turned left a little, and BAMMMMM, went right up and wasn't even close to sliding into rail. EXCELLENT snow traction. Tire Rack was right! HIGHLY recommend!


----------

